# Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Februar 2015)

Testet ein Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl!
*
Bitfenix Pandora Window (Schwarz oder Silber):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)
Anmerkung: Es wird nur das Gehäuse bereitgestellt. Die verbaute Hardware gehört nicht zum Lieferumfang.

Das Bitfenix Pandora Window ist in den Farben Schwarz und Silber erhältlich und bietet Seitenteile aus gebürstetem Aluminium. Dort untergebracht ist ein Fenster, das einen Blick in den Innenraum des PCs ermöglicht. Das Bitfenix-Gehäuse mit Kabel-Management nimmt Mainboards der Größe Mini-ITX und Micro-ATX auf. Vorinstalliert ist je ein 120-mm-Ventilator im Deckel und an der Vorderseite. An der Front kann bei Bedarf ein weiterer Lüfter dieser Größe verbaut werden.

Eine Besonderheit des Pandora Window ist Bitfenix Icon, ein programmierbares Display an der Vorderseite des Gehäuses. Der 2,4 Zoll große Bildschirm bietet die Auflösung 240 x 320 Pixel und zeigt das Herstellerlogo oder ein Bild nach Wahl an. Für Datenspeicher gibt es zwei 3,5-Zoll-Einbaumöglichkeiten sowie drei 2,5-Zoll-Schächte. Im Deckel stehen Anschlüsse für Audio-Out, Mic-In sowie 2 x USB 3.0 zur Verfügung. Mehr Informationen über das Pandora Window gibt es bei Bitfenix.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die  Chance  dazu: Ein  PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit ein Gehäuse von Bitfenix zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen  Test eines Pandora Window von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann  bewerbt euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt   einfach,  was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Bitte gebt bei eurer Bewerbung   an, welche Hardware ihr einsetzt. Gebt bitte außerdem an, ob ihr die  schwarze oder silberne Variante des Pandora Window bevorzugt.  Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und  vorhandene     Vergleichsprodukte  sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr   eine Kamera  bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können.  Wer noch  kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)  registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder gibt es in  der Ankündigungs-News.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 29.03.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung  mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester  zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht  erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht  von  anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 23.02.2015, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## otjes (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester für das Bitfenix Pandora Window (bevorzugt in schwarz) bewerben.
Ich habe 2 Jahre bei einer Redaktion gearbeitet und dort viele Artikel verfasst. Ich bin also in der Lage leicht verständliche und umfangreiche Texte zu verfassen. Fotos würde ich mit einer handelsüblichen Digitalkamera machen. 
Hardware-Einbau stellt für mich kein Problem da. Zur Zeit besitze ich einen Core i5 2500K mit dem Kühler Macho HR-02 von Thermalright. Als Grafikkarte werkelt bei mir die GTX 570 GLH von Gainward, die echt laut werden kann. Beide Komponenten und 8GB Ram sind auf dem Z68 Pro3 von Asrock verbaut. Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse ist das PC-9F von LianLi. Desweiteren habe ich noch eine Festplatte, SSD und DVD-Brenner.
Für den Test würde ich zunächst einmal den Hardware-einbau genauer untersuchen und mit dem vom LianLi vergleichen. Außerdem bin ich total auf den Bildschirm gespannt und würde mich damit auch näher befassen. Lautstärke von Gehäusen sind natürlich auch immer wichtige Bewertungskriterien.


----------



## Hennemi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne als Lesertesterin bewerben. 
Dabei ist für mich die Farbe eher eine zweitranigige Entscheidung. Bevorzugen würde ich zwar das schwarze Gehäuse, wäre aber auch mit dem silbernen Zufrieden . Dies wäre mein erster Beitrag in dieser Richtung.

Als Vergleichsgehäuse steht mir ein NZXT H440 zu Verfügung.

Folgendes System würde verbaut werden: 
- P8H61-M Evo (mATX)
- IntelCore I5 3470 *nicht* geköpft mit boxed kühler
- Geforce GTX 770
- be quiet! PURE POWER L8 630W
- dazu gehören dann noch 2 SSD´s sowie eine HDD

Während des Tests werden natürlich verschiedene Bewertungskriterien beachtet.
- Allgemeiner Eindruck (mit genauen Augenmerk auf das Display)
- Lieferumfang
- Verarbeitung
- Ausstattung außen und innen
- Handling beim Einbau
- Platzangebot
- Systemtemperaturen
- Detailaufnahmen mit Erklärungen
- Fazit

Eine Kamera für Fotos ist vorhanden.
Wie man lesen kann bin ich der deutschen Sprache bemächtigt und der Ein-/ Ausbau des Testsystems wird für mich ein Vergnügen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich mit dabei wäre.

Gruß 
Hennemi


----------



## stustup (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Guten Tag und hier meine Bewerbung zum Lesertest des BitFenix Pandora: 

Nach Abschluss meines Abiturs leiste ich momentan meine Arbeit beim Rettungsdienst, um die Wartezeit auf ein Studium zu überbrücken. 
Genau dadurch habe ich viel Zeit für Hardwaretests.  Das Schreiben an sich stellt mich vor keine großen Herausforderungen, das Schreiben
über Hardware jedoch verlangt von mir viel Diskretion ab, da ich sonst gerne über Details meinen Kopf verliere. 

Der Einbau der Hardware dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Besonders die kleinen Abmessungen des Pandora haben mich zu dessen 
Launch fasziniert und interessiert. Die edle Optik in Verbindung mit den kleinen Spielereien (Display, sichtbare SSD, usw.) hatten mich fast 
zum Kauf des Gehäuses getrieben.
Letztendlich wurde es doch ein BitFenix Prodigy M, in dem ein Intel Core i5 4570, eine GTX 970 SSC von EVGA, sowie 8GB Ram auf einem 
MSI Z87M Gaming werkeln. Die Windows 10 January Preview läuft auf einer 120 GB kleinen Samsung 840 Pro. Meine Daten werden auf einer
update-würdigen 640GB HDD von WD (6 Jahre alt! Habe schon Angst um meine Daten  ) abgelegt. Das Ganze wird von einem 
Thermaltake Hamburg befeuert, welches sich in naher Zukunft dem BeQuiet Pure Power L8 geschlagen geben muss.

Der Test wäre klar von sehr weit Außen (Verpackung, Versandqualität) ins tiefe Innere des Pandora (Lösung des Kabelmanagement, Probleme 
beim Upgrade der eigenen Hardware im Nachhinein) gegliedert. Da die Lautstärke der GTX 970 sich so oder so in Grenzen hält, hätte ich auch 
noch eine Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce als lauten Gegenpart zum Vergleich.
Ein wichtiger Punkt, der meiner Meinung nach in vielen Reviews des Pandora übergangen wird, ist die ästhetische Einreihung in die 
Multimedialandschaft des Wohnzimmers. Ob sich das Pandora zwischen XBox 360, Hifi-Anlage und Fernseher genau so gut schlägt wie im
täglichen Gebrauch unter/auf dem Schreibtisch würde sich in einer etwaigen Review von mir klären.

Fotos würden mit einem Nokia Lumia 1020 entstehen. Dessen hohe Auflösung und die, für eine Handykamera,  großartige Qualität 
dürften prädestiniert dafür sein.

Die Farbe des Pandora wäre so gesehen egal,  jedoch passt denke ich die schwarze Variante besser zu meinem Schwarz-Roten Z87M Gaming.

Dann wünsche ich allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück!
Und liebe Grüße aus der Hessische Rhön


----------



## -Neo- (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Test des Gehäuses. Bei der Farbe wäre ich offen, der Silberne würde in meinem Wohnzimmer aber wohl eine bessere Figur machen. 
Aufgrund meiner Tätigkeit mit Ämtern stellt das Schreiben keine Herausforderung dar. Zur Nachbearbeitung und Ausarbeitung steht mir eine Palette an Software, angefangen von Photoshop über office bis zu Benchmarktools als Vollversion zur Verfügung. 
Bezüglich der Hardware könnte eine Mischung meiner Beiden PCs zum Einsatz kommen.

Zunächst mein MediaCenter
AMD Athlon 5350
Asus mATX Board
Seagate 7200.14 1TB

Um etwas Temperatur ins Gehäuse zu bringen stünde eine R9 290 zur Verfügung. Gespeist wird dies alles von einem bequiet E9. Die letzten beide Teile würde ich meinem Gaming PC entnehmen.

Zur Erstellung von Fotos steht eine digitale Spiegelreflex bereit.


So das wäre von meiner Seite. Allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück.
Viele Grüße aus Oberfranken


----------



## Dark-Magican (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihren Aufruf zur Lesertestbewerbung gelesen. 

Mein Name ist Jan Scherer, ich bin 19 Jahre jung. Zur Zeit befinde ich mich in der Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann im zweiten Lehrjahr. 

Mein Grund für die Wahl dieser Ausbildung ist der Selbige wie der für meine Bewerbung als Lesertester. Ich interessiere mich sehr für Computer, Server und Technik allgemein. Ich habe früher sehr viele Computer für Verwandte und Freunde zusammengebaut und in meiner Firma mehrere Monate in unserem hauseigenen Testcenter verbracht. Im Testcenter werden alle eingehenden Ersatzteile für Server eingebaut, getestet und danach eingelagert.

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass ich kein Hardcore Gamer bin und den blauen Himmel nur wahrnehme, wenn mal wieder die DSL Synchronisation verloren gegangen ist. Meine Motivation, ständig neue Hardware zu kaufen liegt eher an der Faszination zur Technik.

Mit dem korrektem Umgang von Hardware bin ich also betraut.
Ich habe mein Abitur mit dem Fach Deutsch als Leistungskurs abgeschlossen, längere Texte in gutem und richtigen Deutsch sollten also ebenfalls keine Hürde darstellen.

Für den Test  des Gehäuses würde ich meinen kompletten Heimcomputer in das neue Gehäuse migrieren, deshalb mal ein kurzer Auszug aus meinem Hardware Bestand:

1 Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3 Board
1 AMD FX 6350 OC auf 4.1 GHz/4.5 GHz Turbo mit einem Arctic Cooling Freezer Limited Edition als Kühler.
3 RAM-Riegel von Elpida mit 4GB ECC Speicher und 1866MHz Taktfrequenz ECC RAM
Insgesamt 3 3,5 Zoll Festplatten; 2 davon mit jeweils 1 TB, eine mit 3 TB.
2 SSD's mit 64 und 128 GB
1 Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X
Ein Corsair CX750M Netzteil hält das Ganze unter Spannung.

Ich habe zuhause noch ein großes Repertoire an Lüftern in verschiedenen Größen und Designs und alte Grafikkarten, wenn das Gehäuse möglichst voll werden soll, ohne dass die Optik unter dem dann herrschendem Platzmangel leidet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Sie die konkreten Testkriterien nach Auswahl des Testers in einer privaten Nachricht mitteilen werden - ich bin für jede Art von Tests offen.

Natürlich ist meine Hardware kein Kriterium für den Bewerbungsprozess, wenn das Gehäuse aber auch auf seine Kühlleistung getestet werden soll, so stellt es für mich kein Problem dar, eine irre Abwärme zu produzieren.

Fotos kann ich in guter Qualität und guten Lichtverhältnissen aufnehmen.

Ich bevorzuge das schwarze Gehäuse.

Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jan Scherer


----------



## retroelch (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

[size=+1]Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Leser-Test des BitFinix Pandora bewerben.
Da mir die Farbe für den Test relativ egal währe bitte ich Sie selber zu entscheiden.[/size]

Da ich seit über 7 Jahren versuche möglichst auf dem neuesten Stand von Informationen über allgemeine Elektrotechnik zu sein ,und mich das Thema Compter-Hardware fasziniert hat, verfüge ich über ein großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Gehäusen, Hardware und ähnlichem.
_Noch hinzu kommt mein ehemaliger Arbeitsplatz eines Sever-Hosters für Kleinunternehmen[C-tek, evl. kennen sie diese Firma ja], da bei diesem regelmäßig Hardware kontrolliert und auf ihre Funktionstüchtigkeit geprüft werden musste. _

Meinen System hockt seit einigen Monaten in einem "Raidmax Scorpio V" (Unwichtige neben Information)

Besonderer Fokus würde auf Montage[Leichtigkeit], Verarbeitung, Kompatibilität und Design gelegt werden.

*Wenn ich das BitFenix Pandora bekäme, müsste es sich in folgenden punkten mit deinen Konkurrenten als mögliches Gehäuse messen:*

_-Lieferumfang [Zubehör wie Lüfter, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.]
-Verarbeitung [allgemeine Verarbeitung des Gehäuses und des Montagesystems, Qualität der Lüfter mit Aufnahmen etc.]
-Optik [und wie durchdacht das Innenleben ist]
-Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, etc
-Kühlleistung  [Subjektive Einschätzung]_


*Als Tetst-Sytem:*

CPU: Intel Xeon 1231 V3
Cpu-c: Thermalright Axp-100 Muscle
PSU: Be Quiet E9 500W
VGA: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
RAM: Crucial Ballsistics Sport 8GB
SSD: Adata Premier Pro SP900 256GB
HDD: Segate Barracuda 1TB
MB: Gigabyte GA-H81M-D2V



*Für das System käme Win 8 Pro 64Bit zum Einsatz.
Vernümftige Bilder sollten dank Canon EOS 600D kein Problem darstellen.*

_Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen gerecht bin und für den Leser-Test Beansprucht werde. _



Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
der aus einem vergangenem Zeitalter stammende *Elch*.


----------



## xuma202 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hallo ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest des  Bitfenix Pandora Window (am liebsten in schwarz) bewerben. 

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und noch Schüler werde jedoch in wenigen Wochen mein Abitur ablegen. Schon seit vielen Jahren habe ich ein sehr großes Interesse an Computern und Hardware.

Mit dem schreiben von testberichten konnte ich bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Test des Macho rev.b für hardwareluxx sammeln [User-Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B



In das Case würden die folgenden Komponenten wandern:

Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H
Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2048MB
Asus DGX 5.1
Corsair CX600M 
Intel Core i5 3570
2x4 GB DDR3 RAM
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
WD Green 500GB

Mein neuer Thermalright Macho Rev.B wird ja vermutlich keinen Platz in dem schmalen Kasten finden können. Allerdings hätte ich noch einen Scythe Katana 4 sowie den boxed Kühler zur Verfügung.

Getestet würde bei mir auf

- Lieferumfang und Zubehör
- Kabelmanagement
- Design (innen und außen)
- Verarbeitung 
- Besondere Features
- Das Display
- Temperaturen
- Platzangebot


Für den Testbericht wäre es mir möglich hochauflösenden Fotos mit einer Nikon D7000 DSLR anzufertigen.
Ich würde mich wirklich freuen das Gehäuse für PCGH testen zu dürfen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Gast1651007402 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne für den Bitfenix Pandora Lesertest bewerben. Am liebsten wäre mir die silberne Farbvariante.
Ich bin seit Jahren aktives Mitglied im Hardwareluxx sowie Computerbase-Forum und habe nun vor mich hier  im PCGH-Forum etwas aktiver zu beteiligen.

Momentan besitze ich ein Cooltek/Jonsbo UMX2 in Silber (ebenfalls aus Aluminium). Mir ist die Kompaktheit und Optik des Gehäuses sehr wichtig und außerdem achte ich immer darauf, dass der PC möglichst unhörbar ist.
Da es beim UMX2 sehr viele Einschränkungen bei der Hardware gibt (z.B. nur sehr kurze Netzteile sowie Grafikkarten bis 28cm) bin ich gespannt, wie sich das Pandora in dieser Disziplin schlagen wird.

Für den Test würde ich bei meinem Haupt-PC das Gehäuse wechseln und vom UMX2 auf das Bitfenix Pandora umsteigen.

Es käme folgende Hardware zum Einsatz:

Intel Core i5-4570S 
Asrock H97M-ITX oder Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5 _(Habe beide Mainboards zur Verfügung)_ 
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher 
Nvidia MSI GTX960 Gaming 2GB 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 450W 

Über eine Teilnahme am Lesertest würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## lsd-mann (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest eines Bitfenix Pandora Window (*schwarz*) bewerben.
Ich plane seit einiger Zeit unseren Schlafzimmer-PC aus seiner Tarnung im Kallax von Ikea zu befreien.
Die bisherige Lösung ist zwar in Sachen Tarnung perfekt, aber inzwischen vermisse ich den typischen Anschlusskomfort
(z.B. für Headset, Front-USB etc.). Zu meinen aktuell favorisierten Gehäusen gehört auch das Pandora, daher würde ich mich
über die Gelegenheit zum Test sehr freuen.

Neben einem Vergleich zu normalen Gehäusen (z.B. Graphite 600T oder Silencio 550 (gedämmt)) würde ich daher auch
meine bisherige Lösung im Ikea-Regal vergleichen wollen. Besonderes Augenmerk möchte ich dabei auf Lautstärke, Temperaturen
und, wie bereits angedeutet, die entsprechende Alltagstauglichkeit bzw. Komfort legen.

Ich besitze mehrere Digitalkameras, somit sind ordentliche Bilder kein Problem.

Meine Hardware: 
- intel Core i7 4770k auf Asus Mainboard
- 16 GB DDR3 RAM
- EVGA GTX 780 Ti ACS
- 500 GB Samsung 840 EVO
- beQuiet Straight Power 10 500W

Viele Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Registrierzwang (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Ich würde es als kritischer Leser auch begrüßen, so einen Leser-Test eines Gehäuses mitzumachen.
Ich denke, dass ich eventuelle Voraussetzungen damit erfülle, dass ich langjähriger PC-Selbstbauer bin.
Dabei benutze ich auch Hardware (großer Kühler, sehr lange Grafikkarte, kein Netzteil mit modularem Kabelmanagement), die eine besondere Anforderung an die Kühlung/an den gebotenen Platz stellt.
Sowohl einen anspruchsvollen Ausdruck in den Texten als auch ordentliche Bilder kann ich dank Studium und Spiegelreflex-Digitalkamera zur Geltung bringen.

Ansonsten aber wünsche ich weiterhin gute Arbeit in der PCGH.

Gruss Peter


----------



## Loanid (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Ich entschuldige ich habe überlesen das nur Micro-ATX bzw Mini-ITX Boards in das Gehäuse passen, dazu fehlt mir im Moment leider noch das Testsystem, hiermit ziehe ich die folgende Bewerbung zurück.

/*
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den von dem Gehäuse „Bitfenix Pandora Window“ vergleichen kann ich diese Gehäuse mit dem „MS-TECH X3 Crow“ als Testsystem steht mir zur Verfügung:

Motherboard:	      Asrock 970 Extreme 4
Prozessor:		      AMD FX-8350 o. AMD Athlon II X4 640 
Kühler:	             	      Alpenföhn GroßClockner o. CoolerMaster Seidon 120V o. Original Kühler
Grafikkarte:		      ASUS R9270X-DC2T-4GD5
Ram:			             16 GB RopjawsZ von G.Skill
Netzteil:		             be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 450W 

Dazu eine HDD und eine SSD. Als Farbe wäre mir das schwarze lieber würde mich aber auch über das silberne freuen. Bilder sind kein Problem da mir eine DSLR zur Verfügung steht.

Nun zu meiner Person, ich bin 22 Jahre alt und befinde mich im Moment in der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung, besonderes Augenmerk dieses Test wäre bei mir das „frei“ programmierbare Display in der Front des Gehäuses welches eine hervorragende Überwachung für den PC abgeben würde sofern man es auch frei programmieren kann, weitere für mich an einem Gehäuse wichtige Punkte wären Kabelmanagement, Ein- bzw. Ausbau von Komponenten da ich mein System oft auf- oder umrüste. Ich bewerbe mich für den Test weil ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher bin was ich nach der Ausbildung machen will und wissen will ob der Redaktionelle Bereich eine Möglichkeit für mich darstellt und ich in dem Test eine hervorragende Chance sehe das zu testen mit professionellem Feedback.
*/

MfG Loanid


----------



## HawkxX (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team - Mit freude habe ich vernommen, das Ihr wieder einen Lesertest veranstaltet.

Gerne würde ich das Gehäuse für euch ausführlich testen. Mit meinem komplett wassergekühlten System sollte die Auslastung im Gehäuse selbst schon ein Test an sich sein, wie gut sich die Features dafür eignen. Das ganze wird natürlich sehr detailiert analysiert, dazu gesellt sich eine Gegenüberstellung zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse, einem Coolermaster HAF, wie denn die Temperaturentwicklung ist im Vergleich zu einem recht offenen und einem mehr geschlossenen Gehäuse. Mit meinem Portfolio an verschiedensten Lüftern von Coolermaster, Noiseblocker und Co wird sich dazu auch eine Airflow-Tabelle gesellen.

Befeuert wird das ganze System mit folgenden Komponenten:

AMD FX-8150 @ 4,5Ghz
ASUS Crosshair V Formula
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 RAM @ 1600Mhz
XFX Radeon HD 7850 2GB DDR5 Black Edition @ Selfclocked
Samsung 840EVO 250GB SSD SATA3 6GB/s
Seagate 1TB SATA3 6GB/s x 3
Corsair W850 

Dazu kommen Fotos einer Nikon D3100 - somit sollte kein Detail verloren gehen. Da ich auf einer Community-Seite regelmäßig News schreibe, sollte meine sprachliche Gewandtheit und meine Fähigkeit, Texte zu verfassen, vollkommen ausreichend sein.  Somit würde ich vorab schonmal eine kleine Roadmap darlegen, wie der Test für mich ablaufen würde:

Unboxing (mit Video) - Testsystem einbauen - Airflowtest mit Testsystem - Umrüstung auf Coresystem - Temperaturtests mit Tabelle - Fazit bezüglich Platz, Features, Komfort etc. (alles Fotodokumentiert)

Somit freue ich mich schon sehr auf eure PN und erwarte mit Spannung hoffentlich "mein" Paket.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich würde mich gerne für den Test des Bitfenix Pandora melden und es in der Farbe Schwarz willkommen heißen. 

Gehäuse sind meine große Leidenschaft. Egal ob Modding, HTPCs in möglichst kleinen Formen erstellen oder Wasserkühlung modifizieren; die Vielseitigkeit eines Gehäuses ist immer wieder interessant. 
Sehr gerne würde ich das Pandora testen um auch zu sehen, inwiefern sich eine Wasserkühlung dort unterbringen lässt, ob ein CF Gespannt genügend Luft bekommt und ob sich das Display ebenfalls modifizieren lässt.

Alles in allem werde ich es aber praxisnahe testen, damit auch die breite Masse an Anwendern sich mit dem Artikel identifizieren kann. Daher hier meine Auflistung der Hardware und der Testkriterien:

Hardware:
*Xeon 1230v2 + Heatkiller LT 3.0 bzw. Pentium 630T + Cryorig H5 Universal*
ASRock Z77 pro4-m
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
*R9 270X 2GB bzw. 2x HD 6850*
3x 1TB HDD, 1x 512GB SSD
Windows 8.1

ITX System:
ASRock E350M1
4GB DDR3 1333
250GB 2,5"
HD 7750 1GB
Windows 8.1


Für einen Wasserkühlungstest würde ich einen externen (MoRa 2) und einen interenen Radi (diverse 360er und dicke 240er) verwenden, um auch die Platzverhältnisse und den Einbau dokumentieren zu können.

Testpunkte:
- Lieferumfang / Daten
- Äußere Optik
- Innenleben
- Montage
- Temperaturtest Single GraKa und CF Gespann
- Wasserkühlung
- Display
- Fazit

Für scharfe Bilder habe ich eine Sony Alpha 3000. Textmenge und auch alle anderen Kriterien stellen für mich kein Problem da.

Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## Paradoxium (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich würde mich gerne auch für den Lesertest bewerben.

Meine Fähigkeiten waren vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr noch relativ überschaubar, dank PCGHX und dessen Member bin ich weit fortgeschritten und stehe momentan bei folgendem System:

Gigabyte Z87X Gaming 5
Intel Core i5 4690k
Sapphire R9 270x
1x SSD und HDD
Cryorig R1 Ultimate
BeQuiet! e9 450W

Bei einem neuen Gehäuse interessiert mich nicht nur die Optik und der Preis, sondern auch der Airflow und die Komplexität der Montage. mittlerweile ist es für mich kein Problem in jedem Gehäuse jede Hardware zu verbauen, aber gerade unerfahrene Mitleser, welche sich günstig einen neuen Pc zusammenbauen und sich somit automatisch an Gehäuse heranwagen, kann ein Test mit Auslegung in diese Richtung interessant sein.

Auch interessant hört sich das Display an, welches ich in dieser Form nur als nachrüstbare Slotblende bereits verbauen durfte. 

Die vielen Nachteile, die das doch teuere Corsair Graphite 600T bietet, stellen ein ideales Vergleichssystem zum Bitfenix Pandora Window dar. Auch die Größenrelation in Verbindung zum Airflow kann interessant werden. Für den Test würden beide 200mm Lüfter des Graphite ausgeschalten werden.

Sollte ich über eine Auswahl zum Tester informiert werden, wird umgehen ein Micro-Atx Board bestellt. Dieses wird bestück mit dem i5 sowie dem boxed Kühler, welcher natürlich mit gleichem Setup im Graphite verwendet werden würde.

Da alles in meinem Gehäuse schwarz ist, und man die Farbe der Unterhose angeblich nicht nach der Farbe des Autos wählt, würde ich das silberne Gehäuse bevorzugen.

Viele Grüße
Paradoxium


----------



## TheLo0s (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Pandora Window (schwarz) bewerben.
Noch ein paar Worte zu meiner Person. Mein Name ist Björn, ich bin 24 Jahre alt und komme aus Erlangen. Ich studiere an der TH Nürnberg, aber zum Glück habe ich momentan Semesterferien und damit jede Menge Zeit!

Aktuell habe ich mir einen "Allday Office PC" auf mini ITX Basis zusammengestellt, für den ich allerdings noch kein Gehäuse besitze. Da bietet es sich doch an, meine Hardware in das Bitfenix Pandora einziehen zu lassen.

Folgende Komponenten würde ich verbauen:

Intel i3 4130 (Boxed Kühler, zum Vergleich wäre auch noch ein anderer Kühler möglich)
AsRock H81M-ITX
2x2GB GSkill Ripjaws
Crucial MX100 250GB (alternativ auch HDDs)
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W

Meine Bewertungskriterien:
- Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung
- Montage und vor allem Kabelmanagement!
- Lautstärke im Betrieb
- Temperatur und Belüftung
- zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch (Display etc.)

Da ich während meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit und danach im Studium, des Öfteren Berichte und Ähnliches schreiben musste, sollte es für mich kein Problem darstellen die 8000 Zeichen sinnvoll zu füllen.
Ordentliche Fotos sind selbstverständlich, da ich in meiner Freizeit viel fotografiere und mit dem nötigen Equipment ausgestattet bin.

Jetzt liegt es an euch, entscheidet euch für mich und ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen 

Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend,
Björn


----------



## IronieJunky (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Bewerbung zum Produkttester Bitfenix Pandora Window schwarz
Hardware, Games oder andere Technik sind und werden immer mein absolutes Fable bleiben! Der Computer hat sich aber schon in jungen Jahren stark herauskristallisiert! Alles fing schon vor sehr langer Zeit an. Mit 8 Jahren erschlich ich mir den ersten Computer. Diesen konnte ich von unserem It- Experten ergattern, der uns des Öfteren besuchen kam. Wolfgang P. hat mich schon damals mit seinem Wissen und seiner Leidenschaft für PC- Systeme und andere Technik in diesem Bereich, sehr inspiriert! Ich schraube viel an meinen heißgeliebten PC rum und versuchte immer bei Wolfgangs Besuchen mehr zu erfahren und überflüssige Komponenten abzustauben. Als ich dann zum Geburtstag ein Abo der PC Games Hardware geschenkt bekam, war es um mich geschehen. Ich verschlang jede Zeitschrift regelrecht und las mich auch vor allem im Internet, tief in die Thematik ein. Seiten wie Pcgh, Giga und Gamestar und wurden täglich durchforstet. Auch einige meiner engsten Freunde wurden vom Computervirus infiziert und fiebern, bis heute, mit mir mit. Gemeinsame LAN- Partys waren gang und gebe. Jeder wollte mit seinem PC glänzen und den anderen übertrumpfen. Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert! Wir „pushen“ uns gegenseitig voran. In den Schulpausen wurde heftig diskutiert und nach der schule traf man sich zum Basteln/ Schrauben und spielen. Selbstverständlich waren Konsolen auch angesagt( ich hatte eine Xbox, Xbox 360, PS3/4) aber richtig durchsetzen konnten sie sich nie bei mir. Ich sehe sie als eine nette Abwechslung, besonders wegen den Konsolen spezifischen Titeln. Der PC stand aber immer im Vordergrund! Schnell übernahm ich im Haushalt die Verantwortung für jegliche Technik. Mit 14 baute ich den Rechner meiner Eltern zusammen und nahm ihn in betrieb. Seit da an, stellte ich diverse Systeme für Freunde und Bekannte zusammen und beriet auch allen und jedem auf diesem Gebiet. Es bringt mir einfach Spaß und vor allem bekommt man viele verschiedene Komponenten in die Finger. Meine „Kunden“ waren immer sehr zufrieden, was mich natürlich bestärkte und mich immer weiter antrieb, mein Wissen zu erweitern um noch bessere Aussagen/Beratungen zu treffen! Fremdbegriffe wurden sofort gegooglet. Ob in der Schule oder unterwegs. Das Smartphone musste immer am Mann sein. Da meine Oma nahe Hannover wohnt, war und ist sie das perfekte Hotel für die CeBit. Die Ausstellung ist für mich das „Mekka“ meines Hobbies und war neben der Gamescom in Köln einer der beiden Pflichttermine des Jahres. Sehr zu bedauern ist, dass der private Besuchertag gestrichen wurde! Aber vielleicht lässt sich ja ein Ticket gewinnen. Andere Events wie z.B. die CES in Las Vegas oder die GDC in San Francisco liegen leider außerhalb meiner jetzigen Reichweite und werden deshalb nur via Livestream verfolgt. 
Zu meinem Werdegang ist folgendes zu sagen. Erst habe ich den erweiterten Realschulabschluss gemacht. Danach bin ich auf das Gymnasium In Winsen Luhe gegangen, welches ich im letzten Jahr erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe. Bis Ende Letzten Jahres habe ich mich mit verschiedenen Mini-jobs vergnügt. Zurzeit genieße ich meine Freizeit und bin so bestens gewappnet für das Projekt. Termine oder ähnliches habe ich in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht. Was sicher auch sehr gut passt ist, dass ich seit längeren Jahren sehr gerne fotografiere. Ich wurde von meinem Vater angesteckt und habe somit die Fotografie als abwechslungsreiche Nebenbeschäftigung entdeckt. Ich besitze eine Nikon d5300 55-105mm Objektiv. Ich habe mir verschiedene Ausrüstung im Verlauf der Zeit dazu gekauft. Stativ, Lichtschirm und Fernauslöser für besonders scharfe Bilder. Die habe ich schon für einige Produkttests gut gebraucht können. Besonders für close-ups und Fotostrecken. Erst Letzte Woche habe ich bei der Aktion von Mindfactory, den Thermalright Macho Rev.B. getestet und abgelichtet. Da ich mir sehr viele Test und rewievs auf Youtube anschaue, habe ich auch eine direkte Vorstellung davon, wie ich das ganze gestalte und angehen werde. Fotos bearbeite ich meistens mit Gimp( kann fast alles was Fotoshop kann. Man muss nur wissen wie!). Filme schneiden ist auch kein Problem. 
Da die Technik so schnell voran schreitet, wird es nie langweilig. Ich verbringe täglich mehrere Stunden im Internet um mich immer auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge zu halten. Besonders der Blick in die Zukunft hält mich am Ball. Zum Beispiel Directx12, Gsync, Freesync und Intels Skylake Prozessoren sind wirklich sehr spannende Themen, die mich sehr beschäftigen und auf die ich mich extrem freue! Täglich informiere ich mich auf diesem Gebiet.
Die Hardware zusammen zu bauen ist für mich absolut kein Problem. Wie gefordert würde ich alles Fototechnisch festhalten. Schritt für Schritt. Wie oben schon erwähnt, habe ich genaue Vorstellungen, aufgrund von unzähligen Videos zu diesem Bereich und eigener Erfahrung durch vorherige Produkttests.

Mein jetziges System:
Prozessor: i7 4771
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper m5
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 770 oc 4gb
Ram: Kingston Hyper x Beast 16gb 2133 mhz
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730Watt
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B.
SSD: Samsung 840 evo 240gb
HDD: 1T WD black
Laufwerk: LG 
Betriebsystem: Win 8.1
Gehäuse: Zalman z11 plus
Monitor: Benq XL 2720z
Das System ist jetzt knapp ein Jahr alt und wird bald erneuert. Geplant ist eine WaKü sowie neue CPU und Graka.
Ich könnte jetzt noch auf viel mehr eingehen aber ich denke Sie sollten einen recht guten Einblick in mein Leben gewonnen haben. 
Ich bin der Richtige, weil:
  - ich mich seit meinem Kindesalter intensiv mit der Materie auseinander setze 
  - ein eigenes kleines Fotostudio mit hochwertiger Ausstattung und Erfahrung habe
  - sehr gerne über mein Hobby schreibe
  - keine weiteren Termine anstehen habe 
  - reichlich Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbauen und Einrichten von Desktop- Systemen habe
  - total viel Lust auf dieses Projekt habe.

Mit freundlich Grüßen
Clemens Schneider


----------



## Woyzeck (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Es wäre für die Leser interessant, mir ein Exemplar des Gehäusetyps zum Testen zu überlassen: Mit diesem Case könnte ich endlich mein Retroprojekt verwirklichen und damit eine neue Perspektive auf platzsparende Rechnerbehausungen werfen! Ein Retrorechner nimmt leider zusätzlichen Platz am Schreibtisch weg und in klassischen Gehäusen bleibt der edle Nostalgieschatz unsichtbar. Durch die schmalen Abmaße und das Seitenfenster werden beide Konflikte aufgelöst.
Ich werde ein S775 Mainboard mit AGP-Slot als Basis eines P4 EE und zweier Voodoo2 12 MB einsetzen. Sollte ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden, schaffe ich noch einen klassischen Zalman Fächerkühler an. 

Ich bin seit 10 Jahren PCGH-Abonnement und geprüfter Technischer Fachwirt. Fachexpertise und wissenschaftliche Arbeitsweise sind also veranlagt! Farbpräferenz: Silber


----------



## xuma202 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Wurde schon ein Tester ausgewählt?


----------



## retroelch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Nicht so ungeduldig, Stefan wird sich schon bald drum kümmern.

[Also vermute ich]


----------



## easycheeseman (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Ich würde mich doch auch gleich bewerben. Das Case wäre eine Prima Erweiterung. Mein Cubitek Tattoo gehört nicht gerade zu den schönsten. Ich habe es im Moment im Schrank stehen. Ein vernünftiges Case würde sich sehr gut in mein Triple Setup einfügen und durch das Fenster könnte man meine Hardware bestaunen. I7 nebst 290x 8gb mit Touchscreen
Lüftersteuerung. 
Spiegelreflexkamera vorhanden. Da ich für unseren Verein Zeitungsberichte verfasse, kann man von einem Aussagekräftigen Artikel ausgehen. 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, ansonsten wünsche ich den Mitbewerbern viel Glück


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Beim ausgesuchten und bestätigten Community-Mitglied handelt es sich um Hennemi.


----------



## retroelch (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Freue mich schon auf ihren Test.

Also Hennemi`s


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Wünsche der Testerin ebenfalls viel Erfolg und Spaß


----------



## Hennemi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Vielel leben Dank 

ich hoffe ich werde euren Erwartungen gerecht


----------



## Hennemi (7. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Das Gehäuse kam soeben bei mir an


----------



## Hennemi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Pandora Window nach Wahl - jetzt für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben!*

Der *Artikel* ist soeben online gegangen 
Viel Spaß damit, ich hoffe er gefällt euch.

LG
Hennei


----------

